# Diecast Pictures



## dwiyudanto (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello everyone,
i am new here and hoping to learn much about photography. here are some pictures of my die-cast car, i took it using Canon G9 and a flash.
and now i just want to share and i hope all of you guys enjoy. all critics and questions are open and i really want to get some feedback.

thank you and enjoy


----------

